# EMT-B jobs?



## Purplez (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm a college senior and took a little too much time deciding what I want to do after graduation. I want to go to PA school but I have no medical experience. I thought EMT-B would be the best option for me, but I've heard horror stories about EMT-B's not being able to find a job without having an experience. Is that true? I don't want to spend all that money for a course and then not be able to work.

I was hoping to get to work in the E.R.
Also how many hours a week do you usually work? 

I live in the D.C./metro area


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 3, 2010)

A lot of places won't hire EMT-Bs to work in the ED because they want someone who is able to start lines. And as for EMT-Bs, you might be able to find an IFT company but most 911 private services want people with experience. The other option in the DC area is DC fire I believe... but if you want to be a PA, I'd skip the hosemonkey bit and concentrate on medicine.


----------



## gicts (Feb 3, 2010)

Your going to need to get your patient contact hours for PA school somehow. I'm sure a local agency could let you be a volley.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Feb 3, 2010)

Emergency room jobs are very competitive and there are always at least 200 applicants for every position at least at my facility that includes on call and part time. Its a popular job with those seeking higher level health care jobs including medic,RN,PA and of course MD. With the constant turnover the good news is that once you find a facility and start applying for positions your wait should not be to long. The experience you pick up will be of great benifit when you start your PA clinicals and you will be glad you had the chance to get a little hospital experience under your belt. 

 The job description and duties vary from state to state, here in the Northwest we are called ER techs or patient care technicians,the same position might have a different title in other areas of the country but the job is basically the same. I only know of one facility that has techs starting lines and that's OHSU where they use medics as techs. Most techs do blood draws which you would be taught as an in house class once you are hired. There are some facilities that are making a phlebotomy course a requirement to work in the ER but they are the minority at least for now.  At my facility your good to go with your health care provider CPR and BLS card. I have seen a few people with no prior experience or EMS education hired but they tend to struggle from day one and seem more comfortable in the CNA (no offense to the CNA crowd) role which limits them to the procedures they can preform in the ER setting. Most ER managers are going to want to see some form of EMS education and at least some proof that you can handle the fast moving and high patient volume environment that the ER offers.

 Most volunteer agencies will foot the bill for an EMT class and you will begin picking up patient contacts which is what you need. Having your basic will open up the doors you need to get into the hospital setting which is where you really should be as a future PA.  Like JT said if PA is in your future I would avoid the fire path and stick with getting school out of the way. These days getting a fire job is a job in itself so move along and focus on your education. Try firehouse.com they have a ton of resources available to those seeking volunteer and of course paid positions in all areas of the country. You should have no trouble finding a department where you can get some experience. You may need to travel out of your home area to pull station shifts but that's the type of department you are going to want to be putting your time and energy into. Its not going to help you if your only running one call a shift, volume my friend is what you seek. Dont worry if you seem selfish most volunteer departments will be glad to have someone with your goals in mind and you may find you will keep coming back and giving your time after your a big shot PA.

 You might also go to allnurses.com and get on the emergency nursing forum and post a question about tech jobs in your area, many ER RN's are former techs or know what facilities in your area might use techs. They are very friendly over on that site and they also have a ton of information to be had. You live in a very high density population area which should make it a little easier than someone in a more rural area. Good luck and feel free to PM me for some interview advice if you get called in for a tech job.


----------



## Purplez (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys that was definitely helpful.

*Level1pedstech*, you mentioned volunteering. That's perfectly fine and I can do that. THe problem is is that I heard they don't let you volunteer a lot of hours. Also like you said, I better be in a  hospital than in a fire department. Is there such thing as volunteer ER tech? I can volunteer and then get a job at the same place, for example. 
If I can't get a medical-related job I will  need another jov so I won't be able to volunteer many hours. PA schools ask for at least 1000 hours and that's full time work for a year. I'd love to get that experience in a year, or at least be in the process of finishing it throughout the application process and by the time I start PA school. I'm pretty confident about other parts of the application.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 4, 2010)

If you want to volunteer you could hop the border to Murderland; I know one or two ex vollies in Maryland and they say always a spot or two there.

Reminds me of the time I ended up in Foggy Bottom on the Metro .... that's almost as funny as ending up at Cock Fosters on the District/Circle line in London .... there sure are some crazy funny place names out there


----------



## 46Young (Feb 4, 2010)

If you don't mind coming into Fairfax, INOVA hires EMT-B's for their ER tech positions. We have a mix of Fairfax FF/EMT's and FF/medics working there per diem. I was going to check it out myself, but they only pay 11-13/hr.

As far as EMT work (IFT), PTS is the go-to place:

http://www.physicians-transport.com/

As far as IFT goes, the pay, schedule, equipment, working conditions and attitude of management are the best you'll see in the area. I work per diem for them as a medic, and it's been a pleasureable experience thus far. They're currently hiring basics, as several have left, some have promoted to ALS, and a few have been fired. Even if they aren't currently hiring, they generally open up for applications every couple of months. Ask for 11/hr. They'll tell you 10, but many have started at 11. Work for them part time if you want, or do two 24's per week for FT status.

AMR hires in the city, but I've heard that they're shady (not saying it personally, just observed third party info). All 911 EMS is either paid FD, vollie FD, or vollie ambulance squad depending where you go. 

I think Washington Hospital requires ER techs to be medics, I don't know about other places.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 4, 2010)

gicts said:


> Your going to need to get your patient contact hours for PA school somehow. I'm sure a local agency could let you be a volley.



There's always the option to go to a school that doesn't require contact hours.


----------



## EMSLaw (Feb 5, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> There's always the option to go to a school that doesn't require contact hours.



I think that's a very common requirement for PA schools, though, isn't it?  And the more widely you can apply, the better chances you have.  PA school isn't a lay-up for people who can't get into med school anymore.


----------



## IsaaJar (Feb 14, 2010)

*Purplez*, this has been a really helpful post for me as well. I'm also a college senior who took a bit long deciding my career path and as a result now work at a primary care practice as coder/Trainer. 

I suppose I would like to supplement your question with one of my own. I live in central Ohio and would also like to branch from EMS into a PA program and I would like to avoid Fire if possible. No offense to FDs, but Columbus seems to be a heavily FD run EMS area. Does anyone have any helpful info about getting started from the ground up in the area? Like Purplez, I'm also eager to put my all into pursuing EMS/PA.


----------



## TripsTer (Feb 15, 2010)

IsaaJar said:


> I live in central Ohio and would also like to branch from EMS into a PA program and I would like to avoid Fire if possible. No offense to FDs, but Columbus seems to be a heavily FD run EMS area.



Oh surely we aren't that bad...


----------



## MikeM (Feb 15, 2010)

Check out your local Junior College. Out here in CA many people take their EMT-B courses at JC's. Plus it's way cheaper.


----------



## IsaaJar (Feb 15, 2010)

TripsTer said:


> Oh surely we aren't that bad...



Haha, of course not. I'm just trying to find any employers in the area that have a good rep in the EMS community.


----------

